# Hi from Akron, Ohio



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk fellow Ohioan!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Stargazer57. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

welcome to AT! I hope you enjoy your stay with us!


----------



## jimbombo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Welcome*

Everyone here is very friendly, and very helpful.


----------



## Stargazer57 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------

